# OFA Radiographs - what did you pay?



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

I am getting price quotes in the area for my dog and am wondering what others have paid. I've been checking for clinics over the last 6 months or so, but haven't come across any nearby that offer it for dogs over 50# (my dog is 70). We are doing hips and elbows.

The quotes I have gotten so far are $350 and $400. So, what did you pay?


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

sheesh, I could do about 4 dogs for those prices, hips and elbows


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

Where are you getting those prices at?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My vets charge $90 for hips, $70 for elbows.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

$197 for Prelims
$230 for Certification

The price includes sending it to OFA.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

I think it was in the 300 range it may have been less I don't really remember-I took her to Cornell-really like Cornell so figure its worth what ever I pay


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Mine were under 200, maybe like 180 for hips/elbows & sent in to OFA, plus got a copy on disc


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

$200 including the OFA fee for sending them in - did three dogs with this price across about 5 years.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

$115 last year.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I used Dr Hutchinson in Cleveland for my last 3 or 4 - over $400 per dog, and they charge more than the OFA fees for the submittals, plus $10 (1.5 years ago) for a copy of the rads on disk. 

A vet/GSD breeder is now more local, does a super job, and as I understand it - half of what Dr. Hutchinson charges...with the advantage of being 140 miles closer....without expensive toll roads to boot!

Lee


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Liesje said:


> My vets charge $90 for hips, $70 for elbows.


Just out of curiosity, is it just Dr. Jackson that does them at South Kent? It will be awhile before I need to have them done obviously. Just curious


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

wolfstraum said:


> I used Dr Hutchinson in Cleveland for my last 3 or 4 - over $400 per dog, and they charge more than the OFA fees for the submittals, plus $10 (1.5 years ago) for a copy of the rads on disk.
> 
> A vet/GSD breeder is now more local, does a super job, and as I understand it - half of what Dr. Hutchinson charges...with the advantage of being 140 miles closer....without expensive toll roads to boot!
> 
> Lee



Could you please send me the info for your vet/GSD breeder who charges half of what Dr. Hutch charges? If Hutch is 140 miles west of you, your vet is 40 miles east of me give or take. 

I did Heidi, Whit, and Tori, hips, elbows, thyroid, cardiac, and vWd + microchips for 1400 or 1500 a couple of years ago at Hutchison's. When I did Joy, I cannot remember what I paid.


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

at my vet it was 70 for xrays of her limbs.. it was not for ofa, but im not sure how much it would cost me for that.. she was too young to send it off when i got the xrays, (7months)


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Danielle609 said:


> Just out of curiosity, is it just Dr. Jackson that does them at South Kent? It will be awhile before I need to have them done obviously. Just curious


I'm not sure, but I think he's the best. A Mike Casimere (sp?) did Pan's prelims and I think they look good as far as positioning:









Mos Mostosky is the best and his price is very competitive too but it's a bit of a drive and I couldn't make it this time b/c of work. I will probably use him to do Pan's OFAs when he's two.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I paid $285 for Kessy's OFA's, hips and elbows. I believe that included the OFA fees. 
For Djenga I just wanted to see how her hips looked, and didn't want to submit them to OFA and didn't want to sedate her - so was just charged for the x-ray (I think $80?). 

I used my current/local vet and was really pleasantly surprised, his positioning was great.

Other vets quoted $350-500+. I used my vet because he was the cheapest, starting with Kessy's prelims to see how they'd come out, I figured if needed I'd go to a specialist for the "final" ratings. But that wasn't necessary.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I'm not sure, but I think he's the best. A Mike Casimere (sp?) did Pan's prelims and I think they look good as far as positioning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have a skilled eye or anything, but it looks good! I actually like Dr. Cahsmere...granted he has only gotten to see my cats for simple things  Dr. Jackson is amazing though, very compassionate!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Wow. I heard around $350 for OFA because of anesthesia, and then I heard I can get OFA elbows and Pennhip hips for the same price about an hour away ( thought I like the OFA, not a PennHip fan). 

I am very surprised to hear that it's so much cheaper everywhere else. My mother in law in Illinois said she could do three dogs for the price of doing ONE here, so considered going out of town for it!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

VaBeachFamily said:


> I am very surprised to hear that it's so much cheaper everywhere else. My mother in law in Illinois said she could do three dogs for the price of doing ONE here, so considered going out of town for it!


How far are you from the Baltimore, MD area? Our Ortho Spec. is awesome and cheap!


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Mine were under 200, maybe like 180 for hips/elbows & sent in to OFA, plus got a copy on disc



I'd say that's about what mine were too!


----------



## ramgsd (Jun 9, 2007)

I have an awesome old country vet that I use for my X-rays. Dr. Kirkland in Clinton, Mich. He's, now, about 42 miles from me but worth the trip. I took 2 dogs in last month. 1 for OFA hips and elbows. Another young male for hips and elbows for me and the doc to look at.(no OFA) Unfortunately the older male has a dark mark in his ear so the tattoo couldn't be read clearly. So we had to chip him. (an extra $40) Grand total for 2 sets of X-rays and a chip....$200 even! Can't complain about that. OFA paid by me no up-charge.

I called vets closer to me and they wanted $300 - $500 for 1 set of OFA X-rays. If they had to re-shoot due to bad positioning....another $100!!!!! My vet charges me $4 for the film. ( In 5 dogs he's done he has only ever done 1 extra shot) When I asked how many OFA's the closer vets do a year most said 1 or 2 at the most. Dr. Kirkland does more than that a month if not a week. 

A vet that knows his stuff, knows working line GSD's and is reasonably priced would be worth twice the drive. Thanx Doc.


Gratuitous plug for the Doc. If you're close(or not so close like me) check him out
*Kirkland, R Dean DVM - Wayside Veterinary Clinic*
(517) 456-7222 11196 Tecumseh Clinton Rd, Clinton, MI 49236

Rick Mattox


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> How far are you from the Baltimore, MD area? Our Ortho Spec. is awesome and cheap!


What do you pay per dog? If it's worth it, depending on how long we are there because of the anesthesia, it might be worth the drive. I am about 3 1/2 hours I think in no traffic!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

$197 for prelims
$230 for certification
Prices include sending to OFA
No anesthesia just sedative


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Carolina, is that for hips AND elbows? Also, could you send me the info? I might look into that!!!!!!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

$160 for Certification including sedation. I seriously love my vet! he is a breeder(some hunting dogs) and does all his dogs, he has the best experience and is just awesome!!


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

You are absolutely lucky, but I think Washington State is a little far for me! lol.


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

when I had my male's hips & elbows done-including the OFA fee was less then $100. and I drove the X-rays over and handed them to the receptionist.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

So I finally got Otis done at a clinic.........

It was $110 for hips and elbows without sedation plus the $40 fee to send them in, so a total of $150 for hips and elbows.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Bengal was done locally - by a vet who is also a WGSL breeder.....$260 for Hips and Elbows includes OFA fees and gratis CD - very good vet at positioning and reading.....we will be doing Kyra and Jagr soon for prelims/SV submission...

Lee


----------

